
Japan’s greatest warlord… a woman? - voidz
http://www.rejectedprincesses.com/blog/weird-history/japans-greatest-warlord-a-woman
======
voidz
5/5, would recommend.

The thing that I do want to point out to the reader pertains to the page's
wallpaper: it very successfully emulates smudges. I was giving my display the
full treatment, you know, breathe on it, then agitatedly wipe it with your
sleeve and everything.

But right when I decided to give in to defeat, I noticed that those smuges
moved up while I wiped and then they popped back to where they were before.

So, while I do admit that the wallpaper does make it _slightly_ more
distracting to read, the really nice thing you might end up with is that your
display, like mine, might end up being in _mint condition_ again.

